# Anyone taking Micronor or progesterone only pill?



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

My gyne doc wants me to give this a try. Thinks maybe the steady dose of hormone will help with the migraine problem. Anyone take it? I'm wondering what it might do to the IBS.AnneMarie


----------



## skinnyt (Dec 16, 2002)

I went on Paxil for both migraines and ibs. Knock on wood, no migraines since and the ibs got better!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Been there, done that with the Paxil. It seriously disrupted my sleep patterns and it made my IBS-D insanely bad. I would have loved for it to work.I take Topamax as a preventative for the migraines, but there's clearly a hormonal link, so the doc wants to try the progesterone. Although he did say that it could make them worse. But if it does, I will know almost immediately and can stop taking the pill.Was just looking for some input.Thanks.AnneMarie


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I don't know about Micronor, but I have taken high doses of progesterone as part of my infertility treatments and did not see much effect on my IBS (D and G). Like you, Paxil made my D much much worse. Everyone is different though.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Casey - any trouble with headaches while on the progesterone?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I don't remember any significant headaches. The only real side effect that I can remember was sleepiness.


----------

